
QAnon Key Figure Revealed as Financial InfoSec Analyst from New Jersey - nickfromseattle
https://www.logically.ai/articles/qanon-key-figure-man-from-new-jersey
======
Ancapistani
So... it’s a guy that made a website and has developed it into a small,
presumably profitable, income stream.

I don’t really see this as news. It’s just doxxing in my eyes, and that’s a
bad thing.

I’d be happy to hear other opinions on it.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
Do you think it's strange that the website owner of a site dedicated to
"exposing pedophiles" hosts chan style boards that regularly have child porn
posted en-masse to the site?

Or that this site is associated with a domain "lolis.xyz", referring to
"lolita" or underage porn?

~~~
Ancapistani
Logically, yeah, that might represent a good reason to shine a light on the
guy - but I don’t see the article mentioning those domains other than their
inclusion in a graphic. Are they actually active? Lolis.xyz doesn’t load for
me.

Those domains alone I would consider “smoke”, but in and of themselves aren’t
necessarily nefarious. I own a variety of domains that I absolutely don’t
agree with, but purchased to either resell or keep out of the hands of people
who wanted them - political in my case, but still.

